# House train. Please help!



## littlezeta (Dec 30, 2013)

My first dog (pitbull) was house trained in under a week but my GSD is just impossible to teach 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Buy a bell, hang it on the door you use and when you go to take your pup out ring it and do a little dance n chant about pee pee outside. Then when she does pee, give her lots of good pats and rubs. I bought a bell when i had trouble training dexter, it really did the trick. He did have accidents here and there but thats expected


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I tried the bell with Riley. It freaked him out and he wouldn't go near it. 

A spotbot was my best friend. Right when I thought he would never get it, he just started going outside all the time. It was the same with Kaleb.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

trcy said:


> I tried the bell with Riley. It freaked him out and he wouldn't go near it.
> 
> A spotbot was my best friend. Right when I thought he would never get it, he just started going outside all the time. It was the same with Kaleb.


Urgh that sucks! the bell was the only thing that worked for me. My mother house trained all her dog by attaching them to her, and taking them out every 15 minutes.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

littlezeta - tell us what you are doing now to train your pup.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Crate training works best in my house 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...hat-crate-training-why-put-my-puppy-cage.html


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how old is your pup? how often do you take your pup out?
it took 2 weeks to house train my last GSD. the dog i have
now it took 11 days. i got my pup when he was 9 weeks old.


----------

